# community creche



## NOODELS (16 Jul 2008)

HI we have two children in a creche (boy 3 girl 18 months) have just came back from a meeting to say the government is changing the way it allocates funding this will result in a fee increase from 235 euro to 470 per week (for both children)at this rate one of us is going to give up work. wife works in admin I'm self employed her money is their every week my is erratic at best. pulse at all most 25,000 per Annam  we would need to gross 100,000  a year this is way out of our league any body any suggestions or in the same position?


----------



## Welfarite (17 Jul 2008)

There are no welfare or state benefits for creche costs other that the quarterly Early Childcare payment and, of course, Child Benefit is used by most people to supplement child care costs. Presumably your wife is claiming these?


----------



## gillarosa (17 Jul 2008)

Hi,
Possibley you could have the Children cared for with a Childcare worker who works from her own home, I image the costs would be considerably less, or if you had the room for a spare bedroom and didn't mind sharing your home you could get an Au Pair?
Good luck,
M


----------



## SarahMc (17 Jul 2008)

Apply for a GP visit card.  Having one of these will bring the childcare costs down.


----------

